# Plugging unused drain pipe



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Is that drain pipe completely decommissioned, that is, now has nothing connected at both ends?

Particularly if it is below ground level, the pipe needs to be plugged to be sure that ground water does not come up and out of it. Covering it with a non-watertight piece of wood is not the right way to plug it. If you are absolutely sure it will never be used in the future, you could fill it (probably just a foot's worth) with concrete.


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

acerunner said:


> There was an old abs drain pipe that goes into my concrete slab. I've remodeled and that pipe us now unused. Before I got a chance to seal it off properly, the concrete guy needed to build a form there. So he cut the pipe flush, stuffed some insulation into the pipe, and mailed down pt wood over it.
> 
> Not at all what I would've done, but is this an acceptable way to seal off a pipe?


Umm no. What was the pipe for?


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

i'd glue one of these into it http://www.metrosupply.ca/product/1278290/ABS-Pipe-Test-Plugs-466378-PG1Q (found with a quick google search). it'll completely seal the pipe, and you'll be able to knock it out and use it in the future if you ever need to


----------



## acerunner (Dec 16, 2009)

that's what i thought. argh, i hate lazy contractors. The opening is already covered up with with framing. I knew it was wrong, but he argued it was "good enough" and the down time of having to go get the proper part. I eventually gave in.

So far this project has been such a headache, contractor so impossible to convince to change their way. More proof that if you want something done right, gotta do it yourself. I only wish I had the time. /end rant

It used to be the drain for a kitchenette/laundry, 2" pipe.


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

i'd grab a sawzall, open it up, and seal it properly. you now have a pipe that will let sewer gas in the house as well as a pipe that could cause a flood if the main ever backs up. fix it now before sheetrock goes up and everything is finished, then make him put it all back together (for free)


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

> "good enough"


I'd hate to see what other things this asshat thinks are "good enough". Sounds like prize to work with.


----------



## acerunner (Dec 16, 2009)

how about cast iron or galvanized steel DWV pipes? What are the proper ways of capping those?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

acerunner said:


> how about cast iron or galvanized steel DWV pipes? What are the proper ways of capping those?


Not always legal, but these are often used-


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

I use these plugs alot


----------



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

the_man said:


> i'd glue one of these into it http://www.metrosupply.ca/product/1278290/ABS-Pipe-Test-Plugs-466378-PG1Q (found with a quick google search). it'll completely seal the pipe, and you'll be able to knock it out and use it in the future if you ever need to


 
This is exactly what I did when I relocated a vent line in my basement. But I ground the concrete down about a 1/2 inch along with the PVC and glued in one of these plugs and then filled over it with some quick setting sand cement mix.


----------

